# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Romanca në vargjet e forumistëve..

## ^AngeL^

kjo teme eshte vetem per poezit qe keni shkruar dhe do shkruani ju personalisht edhe jo shprehje dhe poezi te kopjuara. ju lutem.



kjo poezi me posht ose nese eshte e tille  :buzeqeshje:  ekam shkruar 4someone special.

Mbase nuk bej mire qe po te shkruaj, 
pasi nuk di nga te ja filloj,
se kam shume per te treguar,
nuk e di mund edhe te gaboje,
ndoshta ate qe ndjej nuk e shprehe dot,
sepse fjalet kan varferi dhe zdo te mjaftojne,
gjithesesi disa germa po i formoj 
qe te them te dashuroje,
por te lutem mos e mer per dobesi,
keto jane ndjenjat e mia per ty,
edhe nese une te ngjaj si femi 
eshte malli dhe deshira qe te jem me ty.

----------


## *Babygirl*

*Enderroja gjithmone per nje dite te re* 

Enderroja gjithmone per nje dite te re 
kerkoja dhe e gjeta ne fjalet.Veshtrimet qe me dhe. 
Perhap atje fantazine, si nje artiste 
si fllad ere drejt dashurise. 

Mendime te bukura plot dashuri 
qe zbojne c'do te mete dhe te mallkuaren vetmi. 
Ne nje mendim diku kerkoj 
ate puthje te vetme te me dergoje . 

Enderroj gjithmone per nje dite 
ku erresira ime do behet drite. 
Do humb ne fantazi do fitoj jete, 
do njoh per gjithmone lumturine e vertete. 

Do mbaroj per mua kjo lufte e gjate 
do vazhdoj jeten time te re jo te lashte. 
Do jete me mua ne cdo hapesire 
atje ku jeta kerkone cdo te mire . 

Ne nje bote te re 
ku qielli eshte i paster me diell pa re 
Ne nje kohe te bukur plot begati 
me nje emer te ri qe do tja vesh ti. 

Ne ndricimin e yjeve do fshihemi perhere 
atje ku hena na kerkon. 
Ne cdo zhurme ne cdo pamje qe vezhgon 
nje bote te thjeshte nje e ardhme e re. 

Nje zemer e paster e krijuar nga ne 
atehere do kthehem do bej nje premtim. 
Atij qe na dha kete jete, krijuesit tim. 

Gjithmone me ty do jem prane 
nga deshira e keqe dashuria na ndan. 
nje frut i ri i papare ne jete 
je ti zemra ime qe te falenderoj per jet.

----------


## ^AngeL^

beby shume nice poezi




Beb ti per mua je hena,
per mua je dielli, 
ti per mua je drita 
je qielli, 

ti per mua je zog,
per mua je dete,
ti per mua je yll 
dhe universi vete, 

ti per mua je mbret,
per mua je princ,
ti per mua je Lule 
ti je shpirti  im. 

ti per mua je mengjesi,
per mua je perendimi, 
ti per mua je ...........i
je dhe shpresa e gezimi

----------


## *Babygirl*

SENSUALI_TR ja nje poezi per ty  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: 

*HORIZONT HARRESE!* 

Pa bërë 
As edhe një hap 
Ti po fluturon larg 
Shumë larg 
Në horizont harrese. 

Sa mirë që jetova pak 
Bile pak 
Aty... 
Në kështjellën tënde.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Replikat dhe komentet rreth poezive mund ti dërgoni me mp. Në temë do të lejohen vetëm postimet me poezi.*

_Faleminderit për mirëkuptimin._

----------


## SENSUALI_TR

Per BaBYGirl


Larg, Malli kërkon të më afrojë afër teje por larg, 
shume largë je .
Syt e mi të përlotur nga pritja e zgjaturë,
buzët e mija të përvluara nga etja ,
e vallë kur do ta shuaj këtë etje  
Syri të kërkon, s'të gjen , 
vetëm loton dhe pret,
Zemra nuk i beson syrit , 
Qindra , mijëra kilometra largë neshë ,
Për ne nuk ka ndarje , por durim .

----------


## SENSUALI_TR

I Lutem Zotit Qe Te Sho Ne Sy E Te Them Te Dua Vetem Ty 
Te Shikoj E Te Tregoj Se Vetem Per Ty Po Mendoj 
Ateher Vendos Ti A Do Te Rrish Me Mu A Do Te Shkosh Me Nje Tjeter Po 
Pergjigjj A Jote Negative 
Do Tma Helmoj Jeten...

----------


## SENSUALI_TR

Dy pika loti, me rrodhen nga syte 
Mbi letren qe po shkruaja, me rane 
Thelle me tronditen, ne shpirte 
Shpejte, nga letra u thane. 

Mbi fjalen, ku qe shkruar "Te dua" 
Pikat e lotit tim, rane 
U treten me bojen e shkruar 
Ku nje shenje te vogel, lane. 

Pra me boje dhe me lot 
Ti shkruajta ty, keto fjale 
Nga ketu larg, ku s'te shoh dot 
E ku te kujtoj me shume mall. 

U bene kohe, qe jam larguar 
E ne zemer, vazhdoj te te mbaj 
Ndoshta, edhe te kam lenduar 
Te lutem, besome se une s'kam faj. 

Kur letren, ti ta marresh 
Lexoje ne vetmi 
Dhe lotet, qe do te derdhesh 
Mos te ti shohe, njeri!!!...

----------


## SaS

_dy pika loti rreshkiten nga syte e mi, rane ne zemer dhe akull u bene !!! 

ti ishe ,sje me, pse valle ??? 

pse valle dashuria njeh pengesa kur ajo eshte pengesa e fundit !!! 

meditoj me naten ... rete ne qiell kemi spektatore !!!

dy fjale te pathena,,, dy zemra te brengosura ne terrin e zi dhe nje dashuri... e lene pergjysem e vrare ne mes te nates !!! Une dhe Ti ... 
_

----------


## ^AngeL^

me fal qe prap e perseris, dua te kete vetem shkrime Romance te krijuara nga forumistat ju lutem,sepse tema per poezi dhe thenie romantike ka plot te hapura ne forum.


po shkruaj po prap nje tjeter tani
kjo eshte per dikend qe po me rrin ne mendime.



nje deshire


nje deshire kam
ne kete mbremje tani
qe te kem prane
te kendoj per ty

nje deshire kam,
qe te jem me ty
te dy se bashku
ne kete nate me shi

kam nje deshire
nuk kerkoj shume
vec te kem per nje cast prane
te them te dua shume.

----------


## KaLajsi

*Shikoj Henen* 

E shof henen te merzitur
i shof yjet te venitur
te shof ty larg nga un 
ndonese un vazhdoj te dua shum 

Si deti i trazuar
si hena i vetmuar
si puthja e shum kerkuar
un jam vala qe me ty jam dashuruar

Kam shum gjera per te then
kam shum puthje per te dhen 
kam nje jet per te ofruar
por ti me je larguar ....

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

kam shume per te thene
kam shume per te degjuar
kam shume per te menduar
po me shume akoma 
kam nevoje te rri larg teje
se mi ben nervat kacurrel
sa here qe sje e zhveshur....  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Nje dite dikush me tha
Nuk ekziston persosmeria
Po nje gje harroi dikushi i shkrete
Dashuria eshte persosmeria vete....

----------


## poeti_trishtuar

_Thone Se Dashuria Te Jep Jet
Por Mua Po Mi Mer Edhe Dite Qe Me Kan Mbet 
Thone Se Dashuria Te Ben Te Fluturosh 
Por Mua Drejt Varrit Po Me Fundos_

----------


## poeti_trishtuar

_Une Per Ty Shita Lopen
Po Te Dua Moj Te Befsha Gropen 
Une Per Ty Shita Vicin 
Po Ti Ike Me Ate Kricin :P_

----------


## [Perla]

I mbylla syte per te mos pare
ç'me duhet shikimi kur jam pa ty.
I mbylla veshet per te mos degjuar
tani asgje s'ka me rendesi.
I mbylla buzet qe te mos flas
pa ty do mbyll jeten tani.
Do mbyll gjithçka nga endrra ime
s'dua asgje kur s'te kam ty !

----------


## Gimi3

Ne mengjes nuk ha 
se mendoj per ty
Ne dreke nuk ha 
se mendoj per ty
Ne mbremje nuk ha 
se mendoj per ty
Kur shkoj te shtrihem ne shtrat 
Nuk me ze gjumi  ...
sepse jam pa ngrene  :perqeshje:

----------


## Gimi3

Valet e detit
Iluzione qe ndryshojne
Ora ecen
Largon kujtimet 
E keshtu kalonte jeta 
Tani pyesja veten
A ishte realitet apo enderr dashuria jone  :perqeshje:

----------


## Gimi3

rete e dendura
rrinin te qeta
uleshin ngadale
sikur deshironin 
te thonin dicka
e ne ishim pa fjale
mendimet na ndanin
edhe pse ishim prane njeri - tjetrit.

----------


## INFINITY©

U ngrita nga gjumi ate mengjes te ftohte,
as vete nuk e kuptova pse me rane dy lote,
Dicka ndjeja perbrenda por as vete s'e kuptoja,
dicka qe me vone uroja, qe thjesht po e enderroja.

Ne heshtje po lexoja fjalet qe me shkruaje,
as vete s'po e kuptoja se cfare po ndodhte,
I mbylla syte fort tek qaja me ngasherim,
dhe me vete thosha....mossssss o zoti im.

Te besova zemren, valle a e dije?
Te besova shpirtin, si mund te ma vrije?
Te tregova jeten, me mire se te gjithe me njihje,
A e dije se cfare po beje, valle a e dije???????

----------

